# PR to SA ID



## IamT (Aug 4, 2014)

Hi All,

How long does it take from applying for an SA ID (based on a PR) to one receiving it?

Regards


----------



## ZimGirl (Aug 5, 2015)

*Sa id*

About 4-10 weeks if you're single. If married, could be longer.


----------



## Arian (Dec 1, 2014)

Hi, 

What is required in order to apply for the SA ID on the basis of a PR? I understand that when you get your PR from VFS you are issued with a certificate and a copy as well. The copy is used in order to apply for an SA ID?

Where can I apply for the SA ID in Johannesburg? 
What are the documents required?
Cost?

Thank you


----------

